# Is there a group around me in Nova Scotia?



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

Is there any IBS support Groups in Nova Scotia?


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

There is no support group in Eastern Canada at this time.Jeff


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

Oh that is so not cool!


----------

